# Wild Spangled Drongos talking to one another in our backyard.



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Hi. Everyone!!! The other day i caught the drongos talking to one another it was the funnest thing out they peak one another. We feed them we have about 30 of these Drongo's that come every morning and afternoon twice a day sometimes 3 times they are lovely to have they only come once a year when Winter is here but we haven't had Winter yet still very hot. We also have one that sits on our hand and they are very friendly when they take the mince from our hands. They have there same places where they all sit if one takes over then they boss one another off... They have been coming for over 15 years... Anyway here is a video of them that i took the other day...

Spangled Drongos


----------



## Kate C (Oct 15, 2007)

They are funny Lyn. I think they may have been taking some lessons from Indi and telling each other 'I'm the boss, I'm the boss'.


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Kate C said:


> They are funny Lyn. I think they may have been taking some lessons from Indi and telling each other 'I'm the boss, I'm the boss'.


They are really funny i was trying not to laugh while recording them... I think that Indi taught them how to be the boss of one another.


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

Those are some funny birds Lyn ! I'd love to see that in my yard lol!


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

RavensGryf said:


> Those are some funny birds Lyn ! I'd love to see that in my yard lol!


Julie you can have them they are really nosy. They are an Australian Bird that come down our way in the winter time every year....


----------



## Jo Ann (Sep 3, 2011)

*Wild*

These birds make quite a row but nothing melts the heart better than our sassy Indi. Blessings, J A:Love birds::Love birds:


----------



## Pegg (Jun 7, 2011)

They are so funny! They looked lime they're really in a deep conversation about who's the boss!


----------



## shanebudgie (Feb 5, 2016)

lol how funny and cute.I also agree.I think indigo has taught them to be bossy hehehe.thanks so much for the video my friend.blessings always.


----------



## justmoira (Aug 29, 2014)

Their voices are so funny, like cute little robots!! I love it  
Thanks for sharing Lyn!


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

How cute! What silly birdies they are  Gave me a good laugh to see them!


----------



## Stranding (Apr 25, 2016)

Goodness, they are so quarrelsome. Throwing insults and pecks at each other. Looks horrendous. But I notice they mostly don't hit hard to hurt, it's threat, push & shove. They "pull their pecks"...


----------



## jean20057 (May 31, 2013)

*Lyn they are just amazing! I love their noises they make. I think I know the next noises I want my flock to start making, ;giggle:*


----------

